# My sugar makers log or blog or ramblings



## sprucegum

I am going to start posting things that are happening in the sugar bush this spring. So far we have about 1000 trees tapped on pipeline and have around 50 buckets we will hang in the next few days. Here is a picture of the inside of the pump house and the vacuum pump. I will keep posting pictures as the season progresses.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut

I will be following your posts Dave. I spent a fair amount of time in my grandparents sugar bush (they tapped about 300 trees) when I was a kid here in central WI. I can still smell it cooking even though it has been 15+ since they took off their last batch. The old cook house still smells like maple syrup cooking. One day before my kids are all gone I would like to find some trees in our area to tap so they can at least see the process first hand instead of just hearing about it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950

Cool I will be following this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice!!! Me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

1000 trees- how much syrup- finished product do you get from that many trees- just a range?


----------



## shadetree_1

Me follow also if Barry will share the popcorn!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD

When you start taking volunteers for product testing, you can put my name at the top of the list!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## sprucegum

Mike1950 said:


> 1000 trees- how much syrup- finished product do you get from that many trees- just a range?


When I helped my dad sugar in the 70's we figured a gallon for 4 taps was a good year. With vacuum and other modern advances the UVM maple research center says something like a gallon for 2.8 taps is possible. Last year we had around 600 taps and made 160 gallons. It is very weather dependent below freezing nights and warm days is what is needed. If it stays warm for more than a couple of days with no freeze up the sap flow will stop until it freezes again. Once the days and nights start staying warm and the leaf buds pop it is all over, it is still possible to get a flow of sap when the trees are budded but it come under the heading of you can eat it but it tastes like [email protected]

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## sprucegum

Final Strut said:


> I will be following your posts Dave. I spent a fair amount of time in my grandparents sugar bush (they tapped about 300 trees) when I was a kid here in central WI. I can still smell it cooking even though it has been 15+ since they took off their last batch. The old cook house still smells like maple syrup cooking. One day before my kids are all gone I would like to find some trees in our area to tap so they can at least see the process first hand instead of just hearing about it.


Your kids will love it, when my kids were young we tapped about 25 trees every spring. I had a decent horse at the time and we would hitch him to a cart to pull the gathering tank from tree to tree. Be careful though it can get into their blood. My youngest son is the actual owner of this sugaring operation, most of the trees are on my land he owns the equipment. I am allowed to help and I don't have to pay for my syrup. When looking for trees to tap don't overlook red maples, we tap a few and the UVM maple research center people say they make good syrup. They do tend to bud earlier and some say the syrup is darker colored.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum

Here is a shot of the sugar house today. definitely not a day for sap flow. By the way it is not a black and white picture. It is however a black and white landscape.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Mike1950

BRRRRRRRR I don't want to see that until next winter.............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

DKMD said:


> When you start taking volunteers for product testing, you can put my name at the top of the list!


No visitor to the sugar house on a day when we are boiling is ever allowed to leave until they have had a sample of hot syrup strait from the strainer tank. It never tastes any better. Probably not worth the drive for most of you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Subscribed! I love real maple syrup. I dumped a gallon of it in some venison jerky brine once, that was amazing jerky. And who don't like real maple syrup on pancakes with sausage and/or bacon?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

You gonna sell any here!


----------



## sprucegum

woodtickgreg said:


> You gonna sell any here!


Sure but we have to make some first. I know my son has orders for quite a bit but if we have a decent year there will be extra. Most years the season is well under way before this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Well I hope that there is some extra, love the stuff, and I always try to deal with the members here when I can. It just feels right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have relatives in Canada who make their own syrup and I have my mom or grandmother pick me up a few cans every year...it is sooooo delicious!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum

Sunday March 23 and still no sap it is cold and windy with no decent weather in the forecast before the end of the week. Possible snow storm for Wed. The trees are tapped and everything is ready. I have wood to sell that I can't get to because the snow is too deep, I have wood to mill that I can't get to, I want to make maple syrup, and I have firewood that I need to process (also buried in the snow). Seriously considering mixing some of last years syrup with some grain alcohol and spending next week processing it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

I love maple syrup. I have traded wood for syrup on WWT in the past. I love maple syrup. One member I traded with lived in Vermont. I love maple syrup. I traded with a guy in Ohio also. I love maple syrup. I got them into a bragging war on which state had the best syrup. I love maple syrup. I agreed with them both that their respective states had the best. I love maple syrup. I secretly liked the stuff I got from Vermont the best. I love maple syrup.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## sprucegum

Well I opted to stay sober (almost counts) and it looks like we may finally get a run end of week and into the weekend. We are going to end out March in the top 6 for coldest on record, no wonder I don't remember it ever being this cold in March. I did a little puttery work in the sugar house yesterday dam near froze to death. The cracks between the boards are none too tight and the wind was just a whistling. It is supposed to get into the low 30's this afternoon so we will spend some time rechecking our lines for vacuum leaks, not a bad job on a nice sunny day. I hope you guys are not as bored with the sugaring season as I am.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum

View attachment 46501 View attachment 46495 View attachment 46496 View attachment 46497 View attachment 46498 View attachment 46499 View attachment 46500 Took a few more pictures today. There is one of the helper dog Roscoe not really much help but good company. Got the sap tanks loaded on the trailer and piped together for unloading. There are a couple pictures of some maples with the pipe line. Happy to try to answer any questions rather than go into great detail about the pictures.View attachment 46495View attachment 46496 View attachment 46497 View attachment 46498 View attachment 46499 View attachment 46500

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

Dave I sure will appreciate my maple syrup a little more the next time I use It.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I am enjoying all the updates, very cool to see how it's done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

That's really cool to see. I could almost stand the snow to come help you do all that work drink all that syrup. I can't believe you still have all that much snow. I think y'all are actually Canadians under an assumed name.


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> That's really cool to see. I could almost stand the snow to come help you do all that work drink all that syrup. I can't believe you still have all that much snow. I think y'all are actually Canadians under an assumed name.


We are pretty close to the border. The snow has been a problem for sugar makers this year because it has stayed soft and you still sink about a foot while wearing snow shoes, makes for some hard going. Talked with one of the large producers yesterday, he has about 15000 taps and only has 5000 tapped. Some of his bush is on some pretty steep ground and his four man crew is only tapping about 500/day before every one is whooped. Our little 1000 tap operation is hardly more than hobby size and not too rough to get around in. Most operations used to be small with 500-2000 taps but the trend lately has been to go huge and turn it into a year round business with maintenance, marketing, and producing value added products filling the remainder of the year. There are several operations in the area that have over 20000 taps. There is a guy just starting this year that claims to have $1,000,000 invested. Takes the fun out of it if you ask me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum

Well it is now the 29th of March and we still have not made a drop. It warmed up yesterday afternoon then started raining, the rain drizzled off and on all night. As it was above freezing we started the vacuum pump to help things along. It ran all night and sucked about 100 gallons of sap, that should be enough to make about 1.5 gallons of syrup. We need at least 500 gallons of sap before we can fire up the evaporator. I am hoping for a little sun today to really thaw things out then perhaps we can get enough to sweeten up the boiling pans.


----------



## Mike1950

100 gallons sap = 1.5 gallons of syrup???  that has to be a lot of work.....................

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum

60 gallons/ gallon is about average. Sap from the tree is around 2.5% sugar depending on the genetics of the tree and a host of other factors. Early & late season sap tends to be less sweet I have seen mid season reach 4%. We will be using reverse osmosis for the first time this year to concentrate the sap to around 8% before boiling.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin

Sorry to hear about all the troubles you're having - I hope it turns around soon enough to salvage some of the season. This is a fantastic thread though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## sprucegum

Things are looking up we got the vacuum going and the system tightened up enough to hold 15 inches Hg. Looks like a decent run so I hope to have some pictures of the boiling by Mon. if not sooner. Took a few more pictures down at the pump house one of the sap coming in, one of the pump, and a shot of the calendar to keep track of the days that we got sap and the gallons. Even put in a shot of a section of town road that is between my house and the sugar woods, mud season is here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung

Definitely enjoying watching this thread progress! Looking forward to further updates!


----------



## Kevin

Great news there Dave. Looks like Mother Spring has decided to hold you in the bosom of her sweet syrupy bounty after all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010

went backin my woods today and I see the Oberlin college kids taped a couple hundred maples right off of my land. first time iv seen that back there. the had the land surveyed and flaged got those bags on trees inches from the property line. they cross over and they will be paying the ol duck royalties in syrup yep. hmmmm I may sneak out there and move a few over to my trees. lol can you say ----entrapment---- I to love maple syrup yummmmm


sprucegum said:


> Sunday March 23 and still no sap it is cold and windy with no decent weather in the forecast before the end of the week. Possible snow storm for Wed. The trees are tapped and everything is ready. I have wood to sell that I can't get to because the snow is too deep, I have wood to mill that I can't get to, I want to make maple syrup, and I have firewood that I need to process (also buried in the snow). Seriously considering mixing some of last years syrup with some grain alcohol and spending next week processing it.


 I know the felling dave same here today 6 inches fell this afternoon already-- but I all ready got my batch of apple pie bottled and being sipped right know emmm emmmm that stuff keeps ya warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> I all ready got my batch of apple pie bottled



Do you really make that? Man I got zinged on that one night we have a local 'stiller' here who makes stuff that god's own angels can't resist and that's one of his most popular.


----------



## davduckman2010



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## davduckman2010

gods nectar like a glass of grannys homemade apple pie . it neaks up on ya . my brother makes I just keep refillin ol goerge there. cant taste any alcohol that's the problem

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Very cool, really enjoying seeing how this is done. It's quite the operation you have going there.


----------



## sprucegum

Sap is still not running great but we managed to accumulate 500 gallons this weekend. That was enough to do a shake down run for the new reverse osmosis machine (hereafter referred to as the RO). Pretty amazing machine we processed our 500 gallons of low testing early season sap and ended up with a couple hundred gallons of concentrate that has a 8% sugar content. This will cut the fuel (wood) consumption and boiling time in half. It takes 80 gallons of sap to fill the evaporator so it was half gone before we built a fire. Boiled for a while just to get things sweetened up but did finish any. Looks like a good stretch of weather coming after tomorrow. I will get some pictures of the RO up soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

You realize you won't have to spend any money marketing that stuff i bet we'll buy it all lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum

http://www.sugaringequipment.elapierre.com/produits_en.asp?id_categorie=281 here is a link to the Lapierre web page for RO machines. you will also find lots of other equipment on their site to look at. As for marketing my son has already sold at least 1/2 of the crop to local upscale boarding school for Olympic down hill skiing hopefuls. Mekela Shiffrin who metaled in the slalom events this winter is a recent graduate. I guess the best skiers in the world deserve the best syrup.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

So I guess what I should have said is Dave you will have a lot of woodaholics begging you for your world class syrup. Put me in line. I love maple syrup, and the best in the world is that Gold Medal Syrup from Vermont.


----------



## Mike1950

I will step into that line myself.


----------



## sprucegum

Guess I need to check with the post mistress to see if I can ship the sticky stuff in FRB's. Can you imagine what a gallon of that stuff would look like dumped in a bag of mail


----------



## Kevin

Joking aside I traded for at least 3 jugs of it on WWT and I have ordered it online from various companies over the years Dave it ships like anything else no problem. It ships easiest from Vermont to Texas. I just saw a survey that said people in Texas will actually email prepaid labels to syrup producers in Vermont to make their lives easier. I think the survey has merit.


----------



## sprucegum

The only restriction for the sale of VT. syrup south of the Mason Dixon line is that it must not be used to sweeten grits. Vt Syrup may only be use for NE style baked beans, pancakes (not flap jacks or flannel cakes) oatmeal is OK but never grits. Makes one heck of a apple pie sweetener.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Joking aside I traded for at least 3 jugs of it on WWT and I have ordered it online from various companies over the years Dave it ships like anything else no problem. It ships easiest from Vermont to Texas. I just saw a survey that said people in Texas will actually email prepaid labels to syrup producers in Vermont to make their lives easier. I think the survey has merit.




Now me I heard about a texas scam to get vermont syrup and It's a fact that it is much safer to keep such products at the same latitude.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dave - I havent commented on this thread yet, but can't resist any more. 
The process is amazing. The commitment is amazing. The fortitude is amazing. I have a whole new respect for syrup makers. Hell - I have a whole new respect for syrup! I would like to get in line for some of your syrup as well. I also have an orchard here that only deals in small operations like you.. mostly local but includes other small operations from the North East. Its their claim to fame. They have other products from Vermont. Soon's Orchard in Waywayanda NY. I would love to see your product available there every weekend when I shop for local produce. It's hard to describe, but It's kind of like going into a market from he 40's. They make and sell their own apple cider there... fresh... nothing like it. Their dogs roam loose in the store. You get to vote for your favorite dog when you check out... If I can do anything to help get you in Soon's orchard I would gladly do so for free... Every weekend its full of what I call "Citiots" Combination of "City and Idiot". But they buy ridiculous amounts... These are people that are just discovering that apples grow on trees. Literally.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> Dave - I havent commented on this thread yet, but can't resist any more.
> The process is amazing. The commitment is amazing. The fortitude is amazing. I have a whole new respect for syrup makers. Hell - I have a whole new respect for syrup! I would like to get in line for some of your syrup as well. I also have an orchard here that only deals in small operations like you.. mostly local but includes other small operations from the North East. Its their claim to fame. They have other products from Vermont. Soon's Orchard in Waywayanda NY. I would love to see your product available there every weekend when I shop for local produce. It's hard to describe, but It's kind of like going into a market from he 40's. They make and sell their own apple cider there... fresh... nothing like it. Their dogs roam loose in the store. You get to vote for your favorite dog when you check out... If I can do anything to help get you in Soon's orchard I would gladly do so for free... Every weekend its full of what I call "Citiots" Combination of "City and Idiot". But they buy ridiculous amounts... These are people that are just discovering that apples grow on trees. Literally.



That's just great. With a post like that how can he help but put you first in line. You Yankees stick together like old women crocheting a net, or a snare. We never had a chance in the war. Turncoat.

Dave put me in line behind Scott Einstein here if it's possible to have a heart for someone like me who thinks that people from Kentucky that marry someone from NYC and pretend to be a bonafide Yankee just to get maple syrup from a hardworking salt of the earth Vermonter like you, doesn't deserve to be first behind a lowly Texan (who swears he will not use it on grits - and who is lying through his teeth but at least I admit it).

I hope someone out there followed that because I got lost typing all that. All I know is I am getting screwed out of some Vermont Gold Medal maple syrup somehow, and I am not even trying to make the Olympic Ski team . . . . this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## sprucegum

I think I mentioned before the actual business belongs to my son, a good share of the trees are on my land and he leases a few more from another neighbor. I don't have to pay him to let me help but almost. As for supplying a farmers market I don't think I can pull it off. He owes me a little cash and I may well take it in syrup so barring a total disaster I should be able to satisfy the demand I am seeing here.
To most of the world a Yankee is someone North of the Mason Dixon, to folks North of the MD it is someone from New England, to New Englanders it is a Vermonter, to Vermonters it is some woodchuck who lives in the part of the state known as the Northeast Kingdom the dumps maple syrup on venison steak.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

I know my jesting is hard to decipher sometimes Dave but I did read between the lines. If you *can* sell some here we'd all be honored. I know I would. I'd even film the Texas ritual of pouring the syrup over the flapjacks, bacon, eggs, and grits. We don't pour it on the toast unless we don't have flapjacks, because we like to taste that fresh butter on the toast. Who's hungry I may have another breakfast right quick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

I suppose if you must put it on flapjacks and grits an exception can be made, however it will be considered a mortal sin if anyone puts it on a frozen waffle. My wife can make pancakes that are capable of absorbing about a half cup of syrup. When the kids were young she made them every Sunday morning, they used to try to eat them faster than she could cook them. She learned early on to make a double batch of batter and get a head start. Every spring we try to get everyone together for a Sunday brunch consisting of graham muffins, breakfast sausage, pancakes, bacon, and some (fruit salad for guilt reduction). 
I recently read a article that proclaimed the sugar in maple syrup is less bad for you than white sugar and contains some trace minerals that are actually good for you. 
My grandmother used to tell of using maple tub sugar for everything. She said her mother kept a little white cain sugar in the house just in case they had company, they did not want folks to know the only sugar they could afford was maple.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barry richardson

I would love to get some some from you too, Dave, Just name your price/barter when the time comes.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Prefabbed waffles should be unlawful.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

Turned cold again the weather mans says tomorrow will be a sap day. Here is a picture of my uncle (the one on the right) and a couple other young guys gathering sap with a team pulling a bob sled and dray . I expect it was taken during WW 2 as my granddad helped a older farmer sugar during the war. Sugar was rationed and the demand for syrup was high. There were price controls in place but they could sell all they could make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin

Very cool picture and story Dave. Love this thread it gets better all the time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## sprucegum

We had a good day yesterday made a little syrup but ran out of sap about the time we started drawing off. The evaporation process is a continuous process with fresh sap going in the back of the evaporator and a trickle of finished product coming out the front. This boil took about 1 hour before we were able to take any off, next time it will happen much faster as the pans are well sweetened. We also hung a few old school sap buckets on some trees that are too scattered to use pipeline. I am posting some pictures I can elaborate more later, need to head for the woods now. Questions welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum

My son just called and said I don't need to hurry so I am posting the rest of the pictures I too yesterday.

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950

Nice pictures- Do you think it is fair to make the dog do all the work- he looks tuckered out!!!!


----------



## shadetree_1

If there is any left I would like very much to be in line also!


----------



## sprucegum

Mike1950 said:


> Nice pictures- Do you think it is fair to make the dog do all the work- he looks tuckered out!!!!



Rosco had a rough day a recent wind caused some problems with lines so he tagged us around the woods all morning. Since he will come to anyone we use him a lot to shuttle tools and parts around the woods. He is a 5 year old male lab and as strong as a ox if you can get it tied to him the will carry it or drag it. I think he loves doing it to.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Rosco looks and sounds like a great dog.


----------



## sprucegum

Ok here is the deal on syrup Vermont went to a new grading system this year. Syrup is graded by color and color has a direct collation with flavor. The darker the color the stronger the maple flavor. I will elaborate more when I become more familiar with the new system. The first three grades are all $50/gallon + shipping. Half gallons will ship the best so I will keep the price the same for half gallons $25/ half. If anyone wants pints or quarts I will ask the boss how much they are.
Usually later in the season we will make some commercial grade, this is very dark color and strong maple flavor and is less valuable. If you want to make salad dressing and barbecue sauce this is the stuff you want. I will need to wait to see what the candy company's are paying. Last year it was around $3.00/lb or $33/gallon in 15 gallon barrels.
I still need to check on the requirement for shipping liquids, I know it is done all the time I just need to do it right.
Also not sure if the mods. will go along with selling in Kenbo's chat room.


----------



## Kevin

Put me down for a gallon of the best stuff - I will share with family. The price seems cheap since I now know what y'all have to go through to get it. I'm just thankful you'd even consider going through the extra hassle of shipping it.



sprucegum said:


> Also not sure if the mods. will go along with selling in Kenbo's chat room.


You can start a thread in the non woodworking related classifieds. That's the place to do it. 

P.S. If it is easier to ship two half gallins that's fine I will pay the extra shipping.


----------



## Mike1950

Put me down for a half gallon if you have it. COOL dog. I change that or at least the boss (Kathie) did- we will take a gallon if available.


----------



## woodtickgreg

1/2 gallon for me! I'll look for the new thread as well.


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> Rosco had a rough day a recent wind caused some problems with lines so he tagged us around the woods all morning. Since he will come to anyone we use him a lot to shuttle tools and parts around the woods. He is a 5 year old male lab and as strong as a ox if you can get it tied to him the will carry it or drag it. I think he loves doing it to.




Good- I was thinkin he kinda looked like he had hit that bottle hard and early.


----------



## sprucegum

OK I will try to get a thread started in the non-wood items section in a day or two. The season that would not start is here finally and it is not giving me much time. I am sure a off day will come and I can get caught up on more things than one. At this point I see no problem supplying those who have expressed interest in this thread .


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Put me down for a gallon of the best stuff - I will share with family. The price seems cheap since I now know what y'all have to go through to get it. I'm just thankful you'd even consider going through the extra hassle of shipping it.
> 
> 
> You can start a thread in the non woodworking related classifieds. That's the place to do it.
> 
> P.S. If it is easier to ship two half gallins that's fine I will pay the extra shipping.


That is the going local price. I looked at some websites run by the famous producers and they are asking substantially more than the farm price. I see no reason to charge my friends more than we would the people who stop by the sugar house to pick up a gallon. I think the 1/2 gallon containers will fit nicely in FRB's besides a gallon jug in the fridge is a pain in the butt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm in for 1/2 gallon as well.


----------



## barry richardson

a half for me


----------



## sprucegum

The last 2 days have been busy we made 24 gallons Thurs. & 35 yesterday. I put in 14 hours yesterday my son was still running some sap through the RO when I left at 9:30 last night.It looks like the weather patterns are going to be favorable for sap flow most of next week. 
We ordered pizza delivered to the sugar house around 6 PM. The pizza joint in town will deliver a five mile radius we are about 4 miles out with the last 2 miles being town maintained gravel road, this time of year it is two miles of mud road. The owner delivered it himself with his 4x4 pickup. The best average speed without bring total destruction to your rig is around 15 mph. Somehow I don't think he got rich on 2 pizza's . 
I checked with the PO on shipping, I can ship in LFRB boxes no problem, two 1/2 gallon jugs fit with room to spare. That also works out well for insurance as $50 of insurance comes standard with the shipping.
I have not gotten around to starting the for sale thread ad because do not have time to package and ship until we get a off day or two.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

I can taste it now!!!!!
That road looks BAD!!!


----------



## sprucegum

Mike1950 said:


> I can taste it now!!!!!
> That road looks BAD!!!


Yes it is bad. Drying up some now but still some kind of rough. I just came home to grab lunch and I was able to make the 2 mile trip in just under 15 min's. 
Sap is not flowing much today so we will use the little extra time to boil in all of the sap on hand and give the holding tanks and evaporator a good wash down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Dave I totally understand the time crunch. While taking lunch I have made a list of those that have expressed interest in your syrup in proper order, and to prove to others I didn't bump myself in line I have put their post number beside their names. :-D If someone talked about how much they loved maple syrup I didn't count that as an expression of interest. On the other hand if someone didn't come right out and say "I want to buy some" but made it clear they were interested in it I counted that. For example Doc said TIC he wanted to be a tester but we know Doc so we know he wasn't really joking. Tick also asked "Are you going to sell some here?" to me that is an expression of interest. I did not list the other post numbers where interest was 're-expressed' by members. And although I secretly started this forum purely in hopes of getting Vermont syrup one day, I cannot really prove that so I didn't put myself first.  Using those guidelines here the list:


DKMD #8
Tick #15
Kevin #42
Mike1950 #43
NYWoodturner #48
Barry Richardson #53
shadetree_1 #60
I hope this saved you some time when you start your classified. Let me know if you need any other help in getting your Gold Medal syrup into the proper hungry, greedy, thankful hands.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Very helpful, I have some business to attend to Tues. so I am going to try to beg off sugar house duty for the entire day. I think my sons buddy Toby will be available to take my place. That will give me some time to get my shipping department up and running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks Kevin for list and Dave for sh info. At number 4 if it works out, Make it easy and I will take 2 -1/2 gal. Pm me when I come up and I will be happy to send money. I can taste now..........


----------



## sprucegum

I am going to start the for sale thread. Just make a post with the quantity you want and I will pm you with pmt info as soon as I can. My plan is to get it packaged and ready to ship tues.


----------



## SENC

Awesome thread, Dave - I hate that I'm just noticing it!


----------



## sprucegum

better late than never, early bird gets the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

You make cheese, too?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung

Anyone want to come and convince my wife that the stuff she's been trying to pass off as syrup these days isn't as good as she thinks it is and that we really need to get some of Dave's authentic, the real deal, most assuredly delicious maple syrup?


----------



## Mike1950

Sprung said:


> Anyone want to come and convince my wife that the stuff she's been trying to pass off as syrup these days isn't as good as she thinks it is and that we really need to get some of Dave's authentic, the real deal, most assuredly delicious maple syrup?




Probably should recruit some young inexperienced single guy for that job- I will pass!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## sprucegum

We did a mid season cleanup this morning so I took the opportunity to take some pictures of the rig with no sap in it. Kind of hard to explain how the thing works but I will try. The sap enters the rear flue pan via a float controlled valve. The rear pan is divided into 3 sections the cold sap coming in tends to push the hotter sap ahead of it. As sap with a higher sugar content boils at a higher temp. the cooler sap will continue to push from one section to the next.
After passing through all of the rear pan the sap continues to flow into the front finishing pan which also has 3 sections. When the liquid in the final section reaches 218 degrees it is syrup and it is drawn off by opening a ball valve. As soon as a pail full is drawn it is poured through a felt strainer to remove the sugar sand. Sugar sand is just that it is minerals and fine soil particles that are dissolved in the sap inside the tree. The color of this will vary in different sugar bushes. Also took a picture of the RO machine and one of the steam and smoke we made this afternoon. Any way sap starts out around 2.5% sugar the RO bumps it up to 8 % and when it comes out of the evaporator it is 80 %.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950

Dave, Again Thanks for this thread- Very informative and interesting. How much $ for cooker and RO machine. You/son have a lot invested.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Yes he has some money in it but as he puts it "it's what I do for fun". he does landscaping, excavation, and logging for a living so machinery like the tractor he has for his other work and there is really not a whole lot in his line of work to do in mud season. The town roads are all posted for 20,000 lbs till things dry out so you cant even legally move equipment around. 
The RO was around $10,000. He picked the evaporator up used for $3500. We built the building with lumber cut on the land. It costs about $7.00/tap to set up the pipeline. Most of the fire wood for boiling is slabs from my mill.
If he has a good year he will take in enough pay for the RO and other expenses. He has been making syrup since he was a little kid so I guess he can't stop. I think he is like the farmer who won the lottery, when asked what he was going to do with he new wealth he replied "Oh just keep farming till it is all gone".

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

sprucegum said:


> Yes he has some money in it but as he puts it "it's what I do for fun". he does landscaping, excavation, and logging for a living so machinery like the tractor he has for his other work and there is really not a whole lot in his line of work to do in mud season. The town roads are all posted for 20,000 lbs till things dry out so you cant even legally move equipment around.
> The RO was around $10,000. He picked the evaporator up used for $3500. We built the building with lumber cut on the land. It costs about $7.00/tap to set up the pipeline. Most of the fire wood for boiling is slabs from my mill.
> If he has a good year he will take in enough pay for the RO and other expenses. He has been making syrup since he was a little kid so I guess he can't stop. I think he is like the farmer who won the lottery, when asked what he was going to do with he new wealth he replied "Oh just keep farming till it is all gone".




I was just curious - looked like quality Equipment and usually that is not cheap. The farming quote is kinda like "how do you make a small fortune in contracting?" start with a large fortune!!!


----------



## Wildthings

Now why in the world have I been ignoring this thread this entire time. This is so cool for a deep south Texan. Year before last, my wife and I took a 15 day drive from Mont Belvieu, TX thru TN then east and north with the intent of leaf peeping. We accomplished that very well when we finally turned around in Jackman, Maine and started heading back home. My overall favorite spot was by chance we saw a flyer at a convenience store in Vermont advertising homemade cheese. When we got there they were really a Maple Syrup producer with cheese making on the side. It was really, really cool and I was amazed at how it was processed. We bought cheese and syrup and it was some of the best stuff ever that has passed across my lips. This blog takes me right back there again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

I'm thinking where we were was near Woodstock. Since we had just passed the big Quechee Gorge.

Edited cuz I remembered the name of the farm was SugarBush


----------



## sprucegum

Tomorrow is our annual sugar on snow party. Sugar on snow party's are a old tradition from the days when most syrup was made into sugar at the end of the season. Sugar makers would produce syrup until the end of the season and then carefully boil it to a higher density to stir down into hard cake or tub sugar. It was placed in 30 pound wooden tubs and the house wives of the day would scoop it out as needed for household use.
My grandmother preferred her maple sugar this way if she wanted syrup she would just add a little water and heat it. If she wanted to use it for baked beans or a apple pie she just used it as is.
The syrup having been boiled to around 245 degrees will lay nicely on snow and cool to a sticky consistency that can be easily picked up with a fork and wound up into a ball of sweet sticky goo. It is traditionally eaten with unsweetened raised doughnuts, sour pickles are also made available to pucker you up a little so you can eat more sugar. 
If anyone wants to make a little hard sugar at home it is simple just carefully boil some syrup on the stove. Set the burner just high enough to keep it boiling and keep a close watch that it does not boil over, a drop or two of any kind of fat or oil if it threatens to boil over will knock the foam down. We use a commercial product for this in the sugar house but a drop of butter or oil will the the same thing. Use a candy thermometer to boil it to 245 then remove it from the heat. As it begins to cool start stirring it with a good rugged spoon (wood spoons work well) the more effort you put into stirring the finer grained and lighter the sugar will be. Before it completely cools and hardens pour it into the container you want to keep it in. Also don't forget to dip a doughnut or two as it starts to cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Kevin

Dave I just got a special package in the mail. We are going to have another breakfast right now for lunch (really!) because I can't wait until the morning to have some of this. Thank you for doing this and thanks for the "conversations starters" first I have had - very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Dave I just got a special package in the mail. We are going to have another breakfast right now for lunch (really!) because I can't wait until the morning to have some of this. Thank you for doing this and thanks for the "conversations starters" first I have had - very cool.


So did you survive the second breakfast? Personally I could eat breakfast 3 times a day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Dave I cataloged it in the other thread, but yes we could be good hunting buddies because I could go for breakfast 3 suqares myself. But I can also eat a bowl of chili topped with cheese and onions first thing in the morning too.


----------



## Final Strut

sprucegum said:


> Tomorrow is our annual sugar on snow party. Sugar on snow party's are a old tradition from the days when most syrup was made into sugar at the end of the season. Sugar makers would produce syrup until the end of the season and then carefully boil it to a higher density to stir down into hard cake or tub sugar. It was placed in 30 pound wooden tubs and the house wives of the day would scoop it out as needed for household use.
> My grandmother preferred her maple sugar this way if she wanted syrup she would just add a little water and heat it. If she wanted to use it for baked beans or a apple pie she just used it as is.
> The syrup having been boiled to around 245 degrees will lay nicely on snow and cool to a sticky consistency that can be easily picked up with a fork and wound up into a ball of sweet sticky goo. It is traditionally eaten with unsweetened raised doughnuts, sour pickles are also made available to pucker you up a little so you can eat more sugar.
> If anyone wants to make a little hard sugar at home it is simple just carefully boil some syrup on the stove. Set the burner just high enough to keep it boiling and keep a close watch that it does not boil over, a drop or two of any kind of fat or oil if it threatens to boil over will knock the foam down. We use a commercial product for this in the sugar house but a drop of butter or oil will the the same thing. Use a candy thermometer to boil it to 245 then remove it from the heat. As it begins to cool start stirring it with a good rugged spoon (wood spoons work well) the more effort you put into stirring the finer grained and lighter the sugar will be. Before it completely cools and hardens pour it into the container you want to keep it in. Also don't forget to dip a doughnut or two as it starts to cool.



This reminds me of another childhood memory. My grandmother had some maple leaf candy molds and she would always boil up a batch of sugar and pour it into those candy molds. We would always get a small bag of maple sugar candy for Christmas. Thinking about it now I have not had grandma's maple sugar candy in almost 20 years. My how time flies.

Sounds like a fun tradition you have going. Those are the kind that last for generation after generation. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1

Got mine today my friend and it is SUPERB!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Final Strut said:


> This reminds me of another childhood memory. My grandmother had some maple leaf candy molds and she would always boil up a batch of sugar and pour it into those candy molds. We would always get a small bag of maple sugar candy for Christmas. Thinking about it now I have not had grandma's maple sugar candy in almost 20 years. My how time flies.
> 
> Sounds like a fun tradition you have going. Those are the kind that last for generation after generation. Thanks for sharing.


My dad used to have some of those molds, I think we may have used them a couple of times. At least the stuff you make yourself is pure, most of the big company's are selling maple blend candy. Mostly plain old white sugar.


----------



## sprucegum

It was raining sideways this morning so we hung a couple of blue tarps to break the wind for the sugar on snow party. Every thing went well lots of sugared up kids this afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin

Mn that looks like a great time. I love this thread Dave. Thanks for taking the time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Mn that looks like a great time. I love this thread Dave. Thanks for taking the time.
> 
> View attachment 47993


The Irishman has a keen eye.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

My mom bought me Highlights subscriptions for years. Hidden pictures was my favorite thing in them and I always found every object. Nothing escapes the all-seeing eye lol. I just do it out of habit.


----------



## DKMD

Seeing that steam boil off makes me think we need to spring for some kind of smell-o-vision on Woodbarter... I'm thinking that room probably smells heavenly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## sprucegum

It sure does, I never get tired of it. It is something you look forward to every time you fire up, sweet maple smell with just a hint of wood smoke every once and a while. The new fancy rigs have steam hoods that direct all of the steam into a large duct and out the roof before you can get a smell.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I made pancakes for dinner tonight and the syrup is just amazing! Very good my friend, thanks to you and your family for sharing with us. And for this thread too, it has been very educational and I have really enjoyed it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

sprucegum said:


> The new fancy rigs have steam hoods that direct all of the steam into a large duct and out the roof before you can get a smell.



Screw the new fancy rigs. Long live old time maple syrup making. Dang I wish I could stand the cold I swear I would come up there for a week to volunteer free labor just have the experience. No kidding that looks like so much fun. I know it is hard work but it's rewarding hard work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Well the season is winding down. This week will determine if it goes in the books as a OK year or a great year. The forecast calls for two warm days with no freeze then 3 more with a hard freeze at night and warm days. If the tree buds pop before Wed. we are done, if they don't there is the potential to produce a couple of barrels of dark syrup to sell to the wholesale market. 
The warmer parts of the state are already done for the year and as always some had a banner year and some had a disastrous year. There are so many variables like elevation and how much sun and wind the bush gets as well as how much effort the producer puts in. I am really pleased that we already have a respectable crop.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

I hope the sap keeps flowing, not only forr your piggy bank but I don't want this thread to end yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Oh yeah...I got me some...thanx man!!!


----------



## sprucegum

We made it. Produced some syrup this afternoon and not a hint of that nasty bud flavor the color was dark and the maple flavor strong. The temperature is going to drop well below freezing tonight and for the next 3-4 nights. Cold nights warm days perfect sugaring weather. There is little or no hope of getting light color this late in the season but the wholesale market appears strong. This could well be a banner year for us.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Nice! I cant wait to have some with waffles!!!


----------



## sprucegum

Made another 20 gallons yesterday and I would expect at least that much today and tomorrow. This late season syrup is all pretty dark colored and will be sold by the drum to a maple candy maker. The price is not as good but since the trees are all tapped and the equipment is there it makes sense to boil it, the only cost being labor, firewood, and a small amount of electricity to run the RO and the lights. The weather forecast is for warm next week so we will start pulling taps and cleaning things up. All and all a good season for us. Thank You All for your interest. If any of you are ever around here in sugaring season drop in for some hot syrup and doughnuts, or my favorite a little old #9 in some hot syrup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## Mike1950

Thank YOU Dave- very interesting and informative thread.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

I just had some with my waffles and the grandson loved it so much he wanted to drink some. So we did a shot of syrup.
I must say the dark is flipping delicious!! It has a great maple flavor.... I like the smokey flavor in the Amber, but I really, really like the Dark.

Great stuff!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sprucegum

For anyone who missed it I have another syrup for sale ad in non woodworking items for sale. I need to get some more orders to make this work. The barrel of amber rich will probable go to a wholesale buyer next week sometime if I do not see a few more interested parties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Getting to be that time of year again even if it has been bitter cold for the past 3 weeks. My son and some of his buddy's started tapping today. Hope to get some fresh pictures of the goins on this weekend. Nothing in the weather report to indicate a run of sap next week but we are supposed to see a warming trend that will make work in the bush more pleasant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

I'll be wanting more of the dark, it has become my favorite!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum

I will start a thread in the appropriate forum as soon as I get the pricing from the boss. I will have complete selection of sizes this year from 1/2 pints to gallons.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

I would like to get in line again.


----------



## sprucegum

No need to get in line barring a complete crop failure I intend to fill all WB orders.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson

woodtickgreg said:


> I'll be wanting more of the dark, it has become my favorite!


I'm with you Greg, the darker the better, guess I'm not very refined...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in for a gallon of dark!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Put me in line


----------



## sprucegum

Man this winter weather is getting old, my son and some of his friends finally got the trees tapped and some new line strung. I took my little tractor to the sugarbush yesterday to help move a bigger storage tank to the sap house along with a bigger pump. It took 2 hours to bucket a path through butt deep snow to get to the sap shack. My tractor is too small for the job but the trail being narrow and rough it was the only rig available that would fit. Had to have a couple of the guys stand on the 3 point hitch winch to keep the back tires on the ground while carrying the new tank on my forks. Then had to winch myself back out. I forgot to bring a camera it would have made a good don't do this picture for tractor safety training. Anyway the tank is in, and the trees are tapped pretty much ready whenever mother nature decides to cooperate. 24 degrees snowing and blowing today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Dave, either I'm too stupid or lazy, but I can't find the thread where you are selling syrup. I would like to get in line for some if I can find the line! Tony


----------



## thrainson

Another good thread I missed... Glad I found it! Thanks Tony for posting!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Put me in line if I'm not already!


----------



## sprucegum

Tony said:


> Dave, either I'm too stupid or lazy, but I can't find the thread where you are selling syrup. I would like to get in line for some if I can find the line! Tony


I will start a new one under non woodworking items for sale as soon as we have sufficient inventory. We have not made any and last years crop is all but gone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Local HS on a field trip to the farm. Looks like my son is showing off the new vac pump and tank we put in this weekend.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sprucegum

The next generation is not quite ready to help but he looks interested.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## sprucegum

Finally getting a little break in the weather, it was 5 this morning but the eves are starting to drip now. Tomorrow is forecast to be warm also so maybe we will get the first run of the season. In 2013 we were done sugaring by the first of April. I guess agriculture is that way no mater if you are growing beans or making maple syrup, the weather rules the outcome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut

This year the trees around where I live haven't been running very well at all and some of the trees are starting to bud already.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sprucegum

Finally getting a little steam going, hope to get a little run of sap today to go with what ran yesterday. Then it looks like cold again for the weekend.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13

Come on sweet syrupy goodness !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Well the first run produced 15 gallons of Medium Amber, five of which went directly to a local restaurant. I think he used the other 10 to fill some local orders. Looks like some sugaring weather tomorrow. I will try to get it for sale thread started Easter weekend, provided we have some inventory by then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I missed out last year. My parents took a trip up to Maine last summer and brought some back from Vermont. Pancakes haven't been the same since we ran out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I'm definitely looking forward to getting some this year. Last year my wife said no. She had apparently forgotten how good real maple syrup tasted until she bought a small bottle somewhere last summer. This year she's told me I need to get some - she shoulda listened to me in the first place!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

My wife likes the store bought stuff.....then I introduced her to this syrupy goodness. She hates the store bought stuff now. 
Looks like I spoiled her....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> My wife likes the store bought stuff.....then I introduced her to this syrupy goodness. She hates the store bought stuff now.
> Looks like I spoiled her....



My wife started making "it" herself - brown sugar, water, vanilla extract, and imitation maple flavoring. Yeah, I crave the real stuff whenever we have something that calls for being topped with maple syrup...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC

Here's what Matt said on WB:



Sprung said:


> she shoulda listened to me in the first place!



Here's what Matt said at home:



Sprung said:


> Yes, honey, I know I should have listened to you more carefully last year so I would have understood what you really meant was for me to order some. I will make it right this year!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

This was one of those very rare instances where she admitted I was right! 

(There is a first time for everything - and I wrote it down someplace so that, if need be, I can remind her that I was right at least one time!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sprung said:


> This was one of those very rare instances where she admitted I was right!
> 
> (There is a first time for everything - and I wrote it down someplace so that, if need be, I can remind her that I was right at least one time!)


If''n I wuz you I would be chang'in my password, If she sees you been bragging on this your done for.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum

Easter Sunday and snowing, I checked the Fairbanks Alaska forecast they have better weather forecast for the next week than we do. Got a OK run on Thurs. & Fri. made 50 gallons. Looks like another late sugaring season like last year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

The syrup for sale thread if up in the non woodworking for sale section

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum

Sap has been coming pretty steady for the past few days, we are at about 1/2 of a good crop and it is getting late in the season. Still plenty of snow in the woods hoping for a slow warm up with a few more cold nights, pretty sure next week will be the make or break week. Posting a couple of pictures, one is of the new filter press and heated canner both huge labor savers. The press will suck hot syrup rite out of the draw off pail, filter it and pump it into the heated canner. When enough is made to make it worth bothering with it can be quickly heated to 180 degrees and bottled. Makes for less labor and better product. Other one is just one I snapped yesterday after the boys got the fire going good.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin

Bumped for easy finding . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Bumped for easy finding . . .




Thanks this is a great story


----------

